# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Building Universal Peachy Printer Software

## 3Dmonkey

Recently I saw that the new peachy printer software has been released on the website for Mac Windows and Linux.

Does anybody know if and when there is going to be a software build created for smaller operating systems that don't have 2.4 ghz processor ???

 Not everyone has a newish computer, my main computer is 10 years old. 

If I where to buy a peachy printer I would want to run it on a Raspberry Pi also would free up my main computer to do other work.

I think the peachy printer community should strive to build the software to run universally on as many operating systems both big and small including every version of Raspberry Pi and other Arm Computers.

I know it will take time and it defentally won't happen overnight but if it can be done it will make the peachy printer more accessible to more people around the world.

----------


## rylangrayston

I share your enthusiasm after all how is a 100 dollar printer a money saver if you need a 1000 dollar computer to run it! 
I think the quickest and most likely candidates for what you suggest are the newest Rpi and perhaps a beagle bone 

running from source on a GNU system is rather easy. 

Another option that we want to explore is an sd card add on, you would use your computer and the peachy software to export your print to the sd card
then plug the sd card into an addon board that fits on any v1 printer.  Then the printer could finish a print without your computer, it would just need 5 volts from a usb charger. 
There are plans to develop this some day.

----------


## 3Dmonkey

that sounds awesome with a SD card add-on. almost all FDM printers have some form of this and some have SD storage slot built right onto the board. 

Once the peachy printer gets established among the printing community and as things evolve I can see it rivaling some of the high end printers such as the Form1 or Printrbot.

----------


## Aztecphoenix

Why is the peachy software so demanding? I would have thought that something that originally could have run from an MP3 player would be far less hardware intensive, what is it exactly that requires so much PC power?

also, is there any way you can get this to run on Windows XP?

----------


## rylangrayston

> Why is the peachy software so demanding? I would have thought that something that originally could have run from an MP3 player would be far less hardware intensive, what is it exactly that requires so much PC power?
> 
> also, is there any way you can get this to run on Windows XP?


our minimum specs for running the peachy software are a bit misleading... we dont actually know how it preforms on older machines. 
What we do know is that we only have one dedicated software guy right now and we cant expect him to keep up with testing and maintaining lots of older machines and older OS's. 
Currently we are attempting to test and maintain for about 6 different machines. We dont want to spread  James any thinner than he already is.  Its already mind bogleing to see what is on his plate on a daily basis and his todo list contains about a years worth of work right now.   So for now we have to leave it to the community and the source code to do more. 

Still the question as to what the peachy printer software is doing that is demanding is a great one... this will be a fun brain exercise for me seeing as I didn write a line of code on the latest version of the software....

There is alot more going on under the hood then there was back in the days that we used wav files. alto thinking way back to my first "blender modle --> wav file" scrip
it some times took 45 min to generate a massive wav file that was then used to print later on. 

Now we read and execute GCode on the fly. So when a Gcode asks the laser to go from A to B we create a list of all the thousands of points between A and B. 
Next we take those each of those points and apply calibration,  So for every point along the way our software dose the math to calculate a correlating calibrated position on the fly in a space that is 18x18 bits, and then we take that calibrated spot and calculate the angle that the mirror needs to point to hit it at the given height. We also send data about the lasers state( on off/ power level) about 1000 times per second.

  Another newer computation is the openGL UI with the ability to display an animated view of the print on your screen in 3d( a work in progress).  Im not saying that all this wont run on some older machines, but trying to support older machines out of box could be more work than all the new features we plan to write this year. 

As for your XP machine, might I suggest a custom live boot of Ubuntu ?  and then run from source... 
If someone wants to work on a custom live boot that could do this, I have a few hundred USB sticks I could be loading it onto and sending it out to those in need.

Thanks for the Great questons Aztecphoenix ... so great infact I think I will quote you in our FAQ, so that this is easy to find.
http://peachyprinter.ipbhost.com/ind...lder-computer/

----------


## oninoshiko

While i'm unfortunately not a KS backer, but MUCH later, I do have a teensy 3.2 I'm using for a project (one I plan on using the peechy for prototyping mechanics for!). If we want to try and run it on something like that, I'd be willing to give it a go and do testing.

Unrelated question: For those of us who bought using the backerkit store-front post-KS, when can we expect to start seeing shipments? I realize we're behind the backers, but I'm really looking forward to having the peachy! If we start seeing them around the time the last of the backers get theirs, I should be getting ready to prototype the PCBs for my project (I just got most of the stuff talking on my breadboard prototype!). Suffice it to say, I'm really excited!

----------


## Aztecphoenix

[QUOTE=rylangrayston;79287]
If someone wants to work on a custom live boot that could do this, I have a few hundred USB sticks I could be loading it onto and sending it out to those in need.
[QUOTE]

Please someone I'm still learning Linux and have no idea how to make a live boot and I think it would be cool to have a quick start system to start printing immediately after assembly.

a cool idea for an upgraded future controller board would be to have built in flash memory with a live boot of Linux and the peachy software pre-loaded that could make the PeachyPrinter fully Plug-and-Play (that is assuming it is even possible)

----------


## Anuvin

Cd or USB drive?

Here is the link if you have an extra flash drive kicking around. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/deskt...ick-on-windows

----------


## mike_biddell

> Cd or USB drive?
> 
> Here is the link if you have an extra flash drive kicking around. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/deskt...ick-on-windows


Raspberry Pi 2 runs a version of Ubuntu.  Has anyone tried running Peachy software on that???

My printer has not arrived yet , so I need to do some prep, can anyone tell me where the printer and scanner software is?????

----------


## rylangrayston

> Raspberry Pi 2 runs a version of Ubuntu.  Has anyone tried running Peachy software on that???
> 
> My printer has not arrived yet , so I need to do some prep, can anyone tell me where the printer and scanner software is?????


The new software source is here https://github.com/PeachyPrinter/peachyprinter
builds for linux windows and mac are here 
http://www.peachyprinter.com/#!get-started/en0zq
We have not tried it on RPi at all.

----------


## mike_biddell

> The new software source is here https://github.com/PeachyPrinter/peachyprinter
> builds for linux windows and mac are here 
> http://www.peachyprinter.com/#!get-started/en0zq
> We have not tried it on RPi at all.


Thanks very much.... I just gave my pi 2 to my son .... doh !!!! Otherwise I could have tried it. Wonder if it would run on the pi zero ??? It would be amazing if it ran on a $6 dollar computer. I'll try it on the pi zero, as I have one.

----------


## iplayfast

Just tried cloning the repo and running the install. I get



> ------------------------------------Upgrading / Starting Virtual Environment
> ------------------------------------
> ./build_linux.sh: line 54: virtualenv: command not found
> \033[31mFAILED Setting up virtual enviroment\033[0m


What is needed to set up the virual env?

----------


## Fab

> Just tried cloning the repo and running the install. I get
> 
> 
> What is needed to set up the virual env?


https://virtualenv.readthedocs.org/e...tallation.html

----------


## mike_biddell

> https://virtualenv.readthedocs.org/e...tallation.html


mmmm I'm struggling to get the Peachy software to run. The windows install wont work because it needs openGL 2.0 and my laptop only has 1.1. So need to see if I can update openGL !!!

It's dual boot, so tried the linux set up and it failed saying "need more code " ?

----------


## Fab

> mmmm I'm struggling to get the Peachy software to run. The windows install wont work because it needs openGL 2.0 and my laptop only has 1.1. So need to see if I can update openGL !!!
> 
> It's dual boot, so tried the linux set up and it failed saying "need more code " ?


Actually I got the same problems on my laptop and Xubuntu 14.04.
Error message "need more code" with the build_linux.sh, and OpenGL 1.4 limitation with the test.py
And that sucks because my laptop GPU is not able to support a newer version than OpenGL 1.4

I don't have any Peachy Printer yet, so no big deal, but I don't get these high level requirements.

----------


## Anuvin

If you run this utility, it will show you what version of OpenGL your video card supports. 
http://www.ozone3d.net/gpu_caps_viewer/

OpenGL 2.1 is on almost every system built after 2010. Are your video drivers current? Because no one with a reasonably new machine, even with intel on board graphics, should be having openGL problems. Very strange.

----------


## mike_biddell

> If you run this utility, it will show you what version of OpenGL your video card supports. 
> http://www.ozone3d.net/gpu_caps_viewer/
> 
> OpenGL 2.1 is on almost every system built after 2010. Are your video drivers current? Because no one with a reasonably new machine, even with intel on board graphics, should be having openGL problems. Very strange.


Anuvin

GPU_caps_viewer is saying my laptop has openGL 3.1. However upon trying to launch Peachy after installing, it puts up an error window saying I have only openGL 1.1 and then exits. Doh!!!!!!

Tried the install on my son's MAC and it worked straight away. But it looks as though the Linux and Windows installs have a problem (on my system, it might work for others).

I would be interested to hear how others fared with the install.

How are you running it and on what?????

mike

----------


## Fab

> GPU_caps_viewer is saying my laptop has openGL 3.1. However upon trying to launch Peachy after installing, it puts up an error window saying I have only openGL 1.1 and then exits. Doh!!!!!!


 On Linux, you can try this command line : _glxinfo | grep OpenGL _ to be sure what version is installed.
If problem, you can install _mesa-utils.
_

----------


## mike_biddell

had to install mesa-utils first, but then glxinfo returned version string of 3.1...... so no idea why the install doesn't work for me!!!!!

I'll do some more digging !!! I can run Peachy on my son's MAC as an interim measure, but not long term as it is a bit like cutting his right arm off LOL.

----------


## Fab

> had to install mesa-utils first, but then glxinfo returned version string of 3.1...... so no idea why the install doesn't work for me!!!!!
> 
> I'll do some more digging !!!


Have you tried to run _python /src/test.py_ ?

----------


## Fab

> [...] reasonably new machine [...]


I had to tell to my laptop (which is able to run Sketchup and OpenSCAD) it's not "reasonably new", and now it's inconsolable.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Anyway, I hope a solution will be found or I'll have to buy a reasonably new machine to use the Peachy Printer.

----------


## curious aardvark

here's a thought. is there a way to get the peachy software running on android ? 

Simple reason you can buy a brand new quad core android tablet for less than $50/£30
http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Touch-Y...android+tablet
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Yuntab-Q88-Q...android+tablet

Would give you nice compact all in one portable computer with camera with wifi, touch screen  etc. 

Just seems like the ideal thing to add to a peachy

----------


## Fab

> here's a thought. is there a way to get the peachy software running on android ?


Basically, it's a Linux core so why not, but you will probably face the same problems with the requirements.

----------


## Anuvin

> How are you running it and on what?????


Intel i5 2500 3.3Ghz
8GB g-skill memory
Radeon 6750 HD 

Fresh install of Windows 10 might have made all the difference. Not sure. I wish I was having the same issue so I could try to work on it with you, but everything is running perfectly. Ran the installer and that was it.

----------


## Anuvin

> I had to tell to my laptop (which is able to run Sketchup and OpenSCAD) it's not "reasonably new", and now it's inconsolable. 
> 
> Anyway, I hope a solution will be found or I'll have to buy a reasonably new machine to use the Peachy Printer.


Haha! Honestly though, I mean 10 years old or newer. Are you really rocking a 10+ year old laptop?

----------


## Fab

> Are you really rocking a 10+ year old laptop?


Late 2008 actually. But the Intel GMA 950 (same one in my Mac Mini) is stuck with OpenGL 1.4   :Mad:

----------


## Anuvin

Fair enough. Sorry man, bummer deal. Know any computer nerds like me with a spare laptop you could borrow? Barter with prints from your Peachy in exchange? If not, a used laptop can generally be found on craigslist or ebay for under $200. Newegg.com has good sales on prebuilt machines for around $500.

----------


## mike_biddell

> Intel i5 2500 3.3Ghz
> 8GB g-skill memory
> Radeon 6750 HD 
> 
> Fresh install of Windows 10 might have made all the difference. Not sure. I wish I was having the same issue so I could try to work on it with you, but everything is running perfectly. Ran the installer and that was it.


My laptop is a similar spec. Core i5 Dell Inspiron, running windows 10. There is something odd about the openGL check  in the Peachy software as it sees my graphic capability as openGL 1.1 when it is actually 3.1 !!!

I'll try installing again.

----------


## Fab

I'm a late enthusiast of the Peachy Printer, and I pre-ordered mine just few weeks ago.
So by the time I receive it, I guess a solution will be available for old machines.
Thanks for the tips though.

----------


## mike_biddell

> My laptop is a similar spec. Core i5 Dell Inspiron, running windows 10. There is something odd about the openGL check  in the Peachy software as it sees my graphic capability as openGL 1.1 when it is actually 3.1 !!!
> 
> I'll try installing again.


Just uninstalled and re-installed ..... no joy

error.jpg

----------


## Anuvin

Mike, that sort of looks like you are running a very old graphics card driver. Have you updated it lately? Maybe get the newest one if you haven't already?

----------


## mike_biddell

It looks to me like the Peachy openGL driver software test is reading a Windows (Microsoft) driver reference rather than the custom Dell driver data.

----------


## curious aardvark

> Basically, it's a Linux core so why not, but you will probably face the same problems with the requirements.


Quadcore processor with up to date graphics - pretty sure you're not going to hit any hardware requirement issues.

----------


## Anuvin

In your Device Manager under Display Adapters, what does it say about your driver details in properties? Because Dell shouldn't be providing your gpu driver, Intel, AMD, or NVidia should.

Intel driver for Windows 10:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/dow...15-40-4th-Gen-

----------


## 3dspider

@mike, this looks like a bug with the kivy framework.
see https://github.com/kivy/kivy/issues/3576

it looks like v1.9.1 introduced this bug, if peachy compiles the windows version with 1.9.0, it should work properly.

----------


## rylangrayston

We have just updated the Linux installation instructions, Try following the instructions lower down on the page here:
https://github.com/PeachyPrinter/peachyprinter 
Also be sure to read the about the what types of computers are supported, we will want to know about bugs that occur on supported systems, and Wish you all the best of luck when trying to install on other unsupported systems.

----------


## rylangrayston

> @mike, this looks like a bug with the kivy framework.
> see https://github.com/kivy/kivy/issues/3576
> 
> it looks like v1.9.1 introduced this bug, if peachy compiles the windows version with 1.9.0, it should work properly.


good eye mike_biddle and 3dspider !

in the latest build_linux.sh found here https://github.com/PeachyPrinter/pea...build_linux.sh
on line 80 I see this:
pip install -I -U git+https://github.com/kivy/kivy.git@master

and here: https://github.com/kivy/kivy/releases
you can see that the 1.9.1  relice has been pushed to kivys master branch
so it looks like were are using the latest kivy v1.9.1

you could try changing line 80 to get the 1.9.0 branch  instead of the 1.9.1 branch containing the bug :S
of course that could also break other things, so hopfully it wont take long for the good people at kivy to fix this  :Smile:  
Better yet someone could help fix the kivy bug.

----------


## Anuvin

Wow, good work finding that. Sorry for doubting you Mike. 

I've asked a friend to look at kivy but he is really deep into a work project that doesn't leave him much time.

----------


## mike_biddell

Thanks for all the help chaps....... I just installed Peachy on my Asus transformer book (rather than my Dell) without a hitch. Of course it said "No Printer". So I am ready to rock, when the printer arrives. It is therefore clear that Kivy only goes potty (makes an error identifying the correct openGL driver) on certain machines, as Anuvin had no problems either. I'm fine now, but let's hope that a fix from Kivy is soon released so that other Peachy users do not have problems.
If anyone wants to suggest any bug fixes for me to try, I am quite happy to test them, so we can clear the path for those that follow !!!!!

----------

